# managing services in Windows 98



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

I am trying to clean out a computer with Windows 98, so the kids can use it in the basement, primarily for internet access, and wanted to do some of the cleaning that I have done on our newer Windows XP computers. There are I'll bet all kinds of services running that don't need to be. I know how to get to the right screens to edit services (from automatic to manual or disable status) in Windows XP, but can't figure out how to get there in windows 98. 

Any guidance would be appreciated. I cleaned the startup folder, and I'm making sure that my NAV, Adaware, Spywareblaster and ZA are kept current. Now I just need to shrink what's running, so the thing doesn't take so long to boot up.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

disable programs from here:
start-run type msconfig and click okay.
select the startup tab and uncheck anything that you don't want to run at startup. Except explorer, systray and whatever else you want to keep on.


----------



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks. I already did the startup menu. Now I wanted to go into manage services and change things that are running automatically to manual or disable - like I did on our windows XP computers. all those goofy things you don't really need running that microsoft has set running automatically. On the windows XP computer I can get to manage services but I can't figure out how to do it in windows 98.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 98 does *not* have a SERVICES folder like Windows XP does. You have to manage the startup load by disabling(unchecking) or enabling(checking) programs in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab.


----------

